# I have not washed my hair in 6 months.



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

I made the decision to never put any chemicals on my hair again. I have long hair and got tired of the dry brittle frizzy fly away hair from the different shampoo and conditioners I was washing it with. So I cut off some of the damaged hair myself and although my hair is uneven, it feels softer than ever, and I no longer have oily hair. To prevent it from smelling bad and to get rid of the dandruff I now have, I rinse with apple cider vinegar every few weeks, and even less frequently, with baking soda.

I also stopped using a brush/comb and instead comb it with my fingers. It takes much longer, but I also only break a few hairs a day instead of the dozens that would break with a comb or brush. 

Another mistake I was making was rubbing my hair dry with a towel. Now I just air dry. I had heard about split-ends before, but did not know what they were until I started cutting them off recently.

For 28 years my hair looked and smelled clean but at the same time, I was not really taking care of it. I still shower by the way.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Huhm :-? I did try to not wash my hair with shampoo once but I always had the feeling that my hair was so so dirty and wet :-s anw, it's good for your hair as long as it looks clean and smells good


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

I wash my hair with vinegar(and dont rinse) got the idea from 1930's beauty tutorial
it does wonders for my hair 
oh and kok liang shampoo...best shampoo EVER
and I have a very good hair mask from israal with aragan oil.
does wonders as well.


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

There's a whole community who takes this one step further and doesn't use any commercial soaps to clean themselves with either (it's to get back in touch with how we evolved before we had all these things).


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

I didn't know you can use vinegar on your hair.....I might try that tomorrow


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm going to try and be gentle. But that sounds like a big turn off for me as a woman.
Just the whole mental imagery...no shampoo, no combs or brushes...
I like a man who is clean cut and put together...and has good personal hygiene. 

I get the whole..chemical thing...to note, before it's mentioned again.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

He's gone, but I will say this:

I hate my hair being greasy, so I can't see how this can be a good thing. Most likely a huge turnoff.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't have much hair and just use those hair+body soap things.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to wash my hair every day - once each time.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I have very dry hair, so I'm always looking for new ways to help it. I already wash it every other day, or even every 2 days if it's super dry, and cut off a lot of it. I've tried not using shampoo or conditioner, but it just made my hair greasy. I'll have to try that vinegar thing, because I'm desperate. My hair is incredibly dry and brittle, even when I don't use heat styling or anything in it and take multivitamins.

I already don't use any soap or other products when washing my skin. It doesn't need it, water dehydrates the skin already so it does a great job of stripping off the excess oils. I even had a dermatologist tell me how good my skin is, and when I told him that he said that's exactly right, all these products are unnecessary. I use moisturizer and sunscreen of course, but that's it (lately I've been using coconut oil and it works SO well). I always get compliments on how soft and smooth my skin is (why so many people are touching my skin so as to compliment me? I don't know). So if it works for skin it has to work for hair.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Good for you, quite the accomplishment! I was thinking of trying that but ussually when you first start there's a stage that you go through where you have really greasy hair for several weeks before your body cleans it's own hair by itself. I tried doing that in the summer when I wasn't going to school but my mother wouldn't approve of it. I still shampoo my hair every couple of days but I don't worry about it, nor do I overdo it. Maybe I'll get the chance later on.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

@OP

did you get dreadlocks ?
when you neglect your hair it get wrapped and becomes a dread if am correct.

if it gets to oily , wash it with baking soda.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have to wash my hair every day - once each time.


that's to much , your hair produces its own oil.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Garnier fructis.

Thank me later.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

Maninthebox84 said:


> I still shower by the way.


:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

forex said:


> that's to much , your hair produces its own oil.


Too much oil for some of us.


----------



## deadkittens (Jan 19, 2010)

of course no one has pointed out the obvious..this being disgusting and your hair would still stink. maybe you cant smell it because your used to the smell or because you cant smell the top of your head, but i garuntee your hair stinks and it must look pretty gross. ive smelled the top of peoples heads (boyfriends) even one day after not showering and their hair smells. clearly you dont have a girlfriend and i cant imagine how you ever could, not washing your hair. id rather have split ends than dirty, greasy smelly hair..geez

also having dandruff is alot grosser too than having dry hair.. good god

just wash your god damn hair with a good shampoo and conditioner and trim your hair every few months. shampoo and conditioner dont ruin your hair that much or no one would use it.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know if dry shampoo would be better for your hair but please atleast use that.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

oh ya apple cider, i could use that for dandruff!


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I used to do this. I went several months without using soap or shampoo, and used Apple cider vinegar instead. I only used it twice a week probably and doing so made the hair on my head as well as my body hair softer. I also didn't have to use deodorant while I was on this regimen. The only huge downside however is the smell. Even though 5 days a week, when I didn't wash with vinegar, I smelled fine, it would take hours to get the vinegar smell to go away after a shower when I did use it, which is what got me to stop the routine eventually.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

Im actually looking to grow my hair out half way to my back as it use to be and I always wanted to organic shampoos instead to see if the results were any better but some of them are so expensive. I also learned about not drying your wet hair with a towel because its at its most vulnerable state and can damage alot of hair follicles....so what I do is ring it out in the tub and then pat the rest dry. I absolutely dnt comb wet hair cuz a ton of it will fall out leaving me with more frizz than before.


----------

